# My meeces



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

well and other rodents!

I thought to save posting pics of every single one i'll just forward you to my rodents webbie :mrgreen:

www.titchesmeece.piczo.com

enjoy


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I love the picture with the three whites(can't remember eye colour) sticking out of the toliet tube


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

All pink eyed if i remember rightly, we didn't start producing black eyed for a while after we began breeding!

I've just set up a mostly satin colony with a satin fawn buck, some ivory satins, stone satins and B+W broken satins. None of our other colonies have satins of both male and female so hoping this means we can start producing more satins as opposed to 2-3 every other litter


----------

